# Scioto below Griggs



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Stopped after work for a couple hrs and reeled in this beauty! I really need to invest in a scale/tape....


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

nice fish! keep up the good work


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

It is sweet down there. When people ask me about what the river would look like after the dam removal, I tell them to go look below Griggs or below Greenlawn.

I still haven't paddled all the way to the water plant yet.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

It really is a nice stretch of river. I Finally purchased a pair of waders and this fish tells me it was well worth it!


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

FOSR Which water plant are you talking about?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

The plant on Dublin Rd. near downtown. It has a lowhead, and I keep hoping that someday there will be a portage around it. Imagine putting in along the frisbee golf course, and being able to paddle down to the downtown pool - and when the Main St. dam goes out, paddle all the way to Greenlawn.


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

Are there any good takeout spots along riverside near the water plant? I was thinking about putting in below Griggs and floating down but I don't know where I could take out. I saw on google earth there are a few businesses just north of the water plant that have parking lots that back up right to the river...anybody know of anything? Even something around 5th avenue would work out...I know there was talk of a ramp going in there at one point.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Talk of a ramp at 5th remains talk for now :/ Probably never a trailer ramp but maybe someday a walk-down small craft access.


----------



## GoneFishn18 (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Pulled a couple more in yesterday dispite there being about 20 people fishing from the shore. Pic is of the better of the two. Looks like I need to venture to new spots and let this one cool down for a while, to much pressure there for me. pretty sure I witness a few folks poaching undersized fish......


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

FOSR said:


> The plant on Dublin Rd. near downtown. It has a lowhead, and I keep hoping that someday there will be a portage around it. Imagine putting in along the frisbee golf course, and being able to paddle down to the downtown pool - and when the Main St. dam goes out, paddle all the way to Greenlawn.


That dam is a snap to portage if the OShay USGS station is reporting below 500 CFS.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

HookBender said:


> Pulled a couple more in yesterday dispite there being about 20 people fishing from the shore. Pic is of the better of the two. Looks like I need to venture to new spots and let this one cool down for a while, to much pressure there for me. pretty sure I witness a few folks poaching undersized fish......



Its already an easy spot to get too, and fished often. Then posting direct locations of spots to catch good fish will get everyone looking for a easy fish to flock that direction. 

Next time say at Griggs, or on the Scioto, or even on a flow, and give a good report. 

Just some advice most of us had learned the hard way.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Its already an easy spot to get too, and fished often. Then posting direct locations of spots to catch good fish will get everyone looking for a easy fish to flock that direction.
> 
> Next time say at Griggs, or on the Scioto, or even on a flow, and give a good report.
> 
> Just some advice most of us had learned the hard way.


Still baffles me that folks still post where they caught and then mention all the pressure it receives. That area below Griggs has got better since they put in the frisbee course. The sorts that take everything they catch don't have drive up and fish access. That area went from a great place to catch many kinds of fish to a place where a rockbass was hard to come by... Now it's starting to come back. Good to see!!!


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

This area, like you said is very popular and obviously no secret. I'm just sharing photos of fish that I have caught and released.


----------



## GoneFishn18 (Mar 18, 2012)

I agree with HookBender on that one!!! Fishn up at Galena the guy next to me was catchn a decent amount of crappie and keeping them most of them were under 9 inches. So P#&@ED!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

BottomBouncer said:


> Still baffles me that folks still post where they caught and then mention all the pressure it receives. That area below Griggs has got better since they put in the frisbee course. The sorts that take everything they catch don't have drive up and fish access. That area went from a great place to catch many kinds of fish to a place where a rockbass was hard to come by... Now it's starting to come back. Good to see!!!


My statement was in regards to irresponsible people taking undersized fish moreso than the amount of people Sir.


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

Can I access the area below griggs dam via the frisbee park? Also am I able to wade this? If not can I wade it farther south?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Heading to Griggs now. Never have fished it. Looking forward to it.


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

KatSeekN-You can access it from the frisbee park, you can park on the river and hop right in. I saw a few people wading that area Saturday, and quite a few more up by the dam where you can put in as well. I would rather put in at the park and deal with less congestion, even if the fishing is slightly better up by the dam (not saying it is, just assuming).


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

Ty on my way now.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

So is there a size restriction on fish on the Scioto? I don't fish the area but the regulations do not show it that I can see. Correct me if I am wrong but if there is no specific regulations on that body of water then the fish they were keeping are legal. I just don't like to see misinformation being passed along.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> So is there a size restriction on fish on the Scioto? I don't fish the area but the regulations do not show it that I can see. Correct me if I am wrong but if there is no specific regulations on that body of water then the fish they were keeping are legal. I just don't like to see misinformation being passed along.


The free-flowing sections of the Scioto has 0 size limits that im aware of. Thats right, no size limits for any/all species. Never understood why, I mean put a few regulations in place *and* enforce them and it could be a top-notch fishery.

That said, if you want to consistently get into quality fish get on the water early and dont start fishing until you've cracked a bit of a sweat


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

bkr43050 said:


> So is there a size restriction on fish on the Scioto? I don't fish the area but the regulations do not show it that I can see. Correct me if I am wrong but if there is no specific regulations on that body of water then the fish they were keeping are legal. I just don't like to see misinformation being passed along.


Well heck then, fishsticks for everyone.....


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

HookBender said:


> Well heck then, fishsticks for everyone.....


That's all they usually get anyway, any decent sized Saugeye or Smallmouth will usually pwn the bucket crew. When I do see them stringed up (smallmouth) I usually politely encourage people to release them and take other species home to eat. 

Also while there are no SIZE LIMITS there are POSSESSION LIMITS. If you see someone stringing up untold amounts of fish call the local game warden (Brad Kiger 614-644-3929 ext 1205). Seen him on the rivers quite a bit cleaning things up, if you give him a solid tip he will act on it.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

acklac7 said:


> That's all they usually get anyway, any decent sized Saugeye or Smallmouth will usually pwn the bucket crew. When I do see them stringed up (smallmouth) I usually politely encourage people to release them and take other species home to eat.
> 
> Also while there are no SIZE LIMITS there are POSSESSION LIMITS. If you see someone stringing up untold amounts of fish call the local game warden (Brad Kiger 614-644-3929 ext 1205). Seen him on the rivers quite a bit cleaning things up, if you give him a solid tip he will act on it.


Thanks Acklac7!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

What a freaking gorgeous area to fish. Did not catch anything to brag about, but, the sound of the water on the spillway, and the view as I was casting upstream was beautiful. Probably going back tomorrow and hit a different stretch of the river. Learned today that Rooster Tails or chatter baits are the lure of choice. I had none with me. I am always surprised as to how much information the fisherman will give you. One guy told me to follow him and he would show me his honey hole for crappie. Nother guy told me where the SM are hitting. Nother guy showed me what lure to use. Nother guy showed where to go to get Saugeye. It goes on and on... Then you get on this list and everything is to[p secret.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Dovans said:


> What a freaking gorgeous area to fish. Did not catch anything to brag about, but, the sound of the water on the spillway, and the view as I was casting upstream was beautiful. Probably going back tomorrow and hit a different stretch of the river. Learned today that Rooster Tails or chatter baits are the lure of choice. I had none with me. I am always surprised as to how much information the fisherman will give you. One guy told me to follow him and he would show me his honey hole for crappie. Nother guy told me where the SM are hitting. Nother guy showed me what lure to use. Nother guy showed where to go to get Saugeye. It goes on and on... Then you get on this list and everything is to[p secret.


The key is they showed YOU, not 1,000 other people. A slight difference.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Mushijobah said:


> The key is they showed YOU, not 1,000 other people. A slight difference.


Excatly, I was not trying to be mean with the pervious post, just trying to share some good information with the newer users, information that was shared with me when I was knew and did the same things like posting exact locations. 

Its 10:20 PM, and there are currently 26 people looking at this section of OGF. 8 registered, and 16 lurkers. There is always 2-3x more lurkers than registered members. 

Just something to think about before posting.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

mdisalvo85 said:


> KatSeekN-You can access it from the frisbee park, you can park on the river and hop right in.


Along with all the rain basins they built along Griggs, there was supposed to be a new parking lot at the frisbee course, on the hill above the river, and you wouldn't be allowed to park along the river anymore. The idea is to keep vehicles with all their leaks and litter away from the water. I don't know why that didn't happen.


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

That would be a good idea, I picked up some trash just from the 10 yard walk from the river up to my car on Saturday. What's crazy is the trash cans were probably 30 yards from there. Too many lazy people on this planet...or just too many people.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

I carry a grocery bag with me to every spot I go to just to pick up what I can while I'm there. May not matter in the big picture but atleast I know I'm doing my part...


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

This is copied from the draft plan:



> 4.2.3 Site 3: Griggs &#8211; Disc Golf Parking
> 
> Description: The site is located north of the intersection of Scioto View Lane and Riverside Drive and consists of a parking lot and access drive comprised of gravel and deteriorated pavement. Existing site observations include minimal soil cover with rock close to the surface.
> 
> ...


Here's a screen capture of the proposed site map. The river is at the top and 33 is at the bottom. The parking lot is shaded in red, and the road along the river still exists, for emergency or maintenance vehicles.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Dovans said:


> What a freaking gorgeous area to fish. Did not catch anything to brag about, but, the sound of the water on the spillway, and the view as I was casting upstream was beautiful. Probably going back tomorrow and hit a different stretch of the river. Learned today that Rooster Tails or chatter baits are the lure of choice. I had none with me. I am always surprised as to how much information the fisherman will give you. One guy told me to follow him and he would show me his honey hole for crappie. Nother guy told me where the SM are hitting. Nother guy showed me what lure to use. Nother guy showed where to go to get Saugeye. It goes on and on... Then you get on this list and everything is to[p secret.


It is a lot different when you see somebody on the shore. They took the time to show up. Like mushi said they showed you. I have posted things on here, and go back to where I am fishing and gotten told off by the guys who fish there. It is one thing to answer to the people on his site who you may never see. Yet another thing to answer to the guys you see every night you go out standing on rocks until 3am with. I still upset those guys, but have learned to limit what I say, so the crowds don,t beat us up too bad.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey FOSR have you seen the parking lot and the material they used downtown for the Auddobon Society. Run off protected. Probably too expensive though.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

If you're ever thinking of going to the Audubon center, try to go on a rainy day because they're doing all sorts of cool things with runoff.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes sorry for my poor spelling but that is one fasinating place. We are lucky too have it.


----------

